# MacBook Pro updated



## Captain Code (May 16, 2006)

Apple also updated the MacBook Pros, bumping the 1.83GHz model to 2.0GHz and the 2.0GHz model up to 2.16GHz.


----------



## Cat (May 16, 2006)

Also now with "Optional glossy widescreen display"


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 16, 2006)

What the hell is this "glossy" widescreen display?  Why would I want my display "glossy?"  For added glare or something?!


----------



## sinclair_tm (May 16, 2006)

i'm with you el, but there are times that i wish my lcd was glossy, because it does look better.


----------



## spitty27 (May 16, 2006)

i was using that new chat feature and i asked for his opinion/difference b/w the two and he said the glossy is better for outdoor sun use. plus it just makes the aqua all more aqua-y and lick-able


----------



## ra3ndy (May 16, 2006)

The colors are a lot sharper on laptop displays with glossy screens.  You just get better contrast without the matte coating, is all.


----------



## MnM (May 16, 2006)

ah choices. I hate it when they give me those. I wouldn't know which one to get LOL. If i get the glossy...i might say "maybe the regular would have been better" and vice versa. Darnit. I think i'll go regular though. This glossy stuff is new...and might not last. The competitors haven't adopt this as yet, so i'll wait and see. I plan on getting the next release of the macbook pro. I was waiting for apple to iron out some bugs and hopefully on the second release leopard will jump out


----------



## Mikuro (May 16, 2006)

I've seen "glossy" displays. My brother loves his. He keeps saying "it's like looking at a _photo!_ I hate them. I keep saying "it's like looking at a _mirror!_" One thing I LOVED about LCDs when I first switched from CRTs was that they don't _reflect_ like CRTs. I don't need to crane my neck or pull down my window shades if it's sunny out. But these glossy LCDs reflect even more! I can see myself in every dark area of the screen. It's annoying, especially when you're watching a movie or doing graphics work or...well, anything that requires looking at the screen.


----------



## Captain Code (May 16, 2006)

PC laptops have had it for a while, and I've seen my friend's that has this finish on the screen.  I can't say I liked it much, and we were outside so there was a lot of glare.  But I'd reserve judgement on the MacBook until I see one in person.  Except I won't be able to take it outside the Apple Store to see how it is so it might be hard to tell.


----------



## Veljo (May 16, 2006)

Good to see the speed bump I was hoping for.

This glossy widescreen display is interesting &#8212; more reflective, but better outside. LCDs have always sucked outside, so I wonder exactly how much better these new ones are, and if the extra glare is worth it.

Apparently now the 15" MBP has added right click functionality (not an extra button, the two finger thing). Do you think they've fixed the thermal paste issue?


----------



## Veljo (May 16, 2006)

.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 17, 2006)

elaborate on the two button thing please.  sources?


----------



## fryke (May 17, 2006)

Apparently, you hold down two fingers on the trackpad, as if for scrolling, and then hit the trackpad button with the thumb (as you would...). Source? I think I've read it on one of maccentral's articles. It's definitely "go".


----------



## Veljo (May 17, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> Apparently, you hold down two fingers on the trackpad, as if for scrolling, and then hit the trackpad button with the thumb (as you would...). Source? I think I've read it on one of maccentral's articles. It's definitely "go".


Fryke is right about the two finger click thing. As for my source, I read it in someone's post somewhere  not the most reliable source


----------



## Thank The Cheese (May 17, 2006)

So can you do this 2-button thing on an existing MBP, or only the new ones? Surely it's a software feature, not hardware. After all, if it can already detect when 2 fingers are on the pad for scrolling...

and I agree with the glossy screens. I hate them, it's just for that "oooOOooo shiny" reaction that people have when buying a laptop.


----------



## adambyte (May 17, 2006)

... I have the two-finger then click secondary click thing on my "old" PowerBook using iScroll2 ...

http://www-users.kawo2.rwth-aachen.de/~razzfazz/iscroll2/

As for the glossy thing... It has its pros and cons... I honestly don't know which I'd get if I had the option...


----------



## MnM (May 26, 2006)

Well I mention earlier that I want to buy the second release of the macbook pro. Any idea when its going to come out? I have the money and am just waiting. I'm really anxious and tempted to buy one whenever I visit the apple store. The reason for the wait is because I wanted apple to iron out the bugs. So whats your guess on the release of the macbook pro? Do you think it will come equiped with leopard? Feel free to share your ideas.


----------



## Mikuro (May 26, 2006)

MnM said:
			
		

> Well I mention earlier that I want to buy the second release of the macbook pro. Any idea when its going to come out? I have the money and am just waiting. I'm really anxious and tempted to buy one whenever I visit the apple store. The reason for the wait is because I wanted apple to iron out the bugs. So whats your guess on the release of the macbook pro? Do you think it will come equiped with leopard? Feel free to share your ideas.


I think the next major update of the MBP will be around August, when Intel is slated to release the 64-bit Merom, AKA the Core 2 Duo. If there are any updates before then, it will probably just be minor speed bumps. That's my guess, anyway.


----------



## dmetzcher (May 27, 2006)

spitty27 said:
			
		

> i was using that new chat feature and i asked for his opinion/difference b/w the two and he said the glossy is better for outdoor sun use. plus it just makes the aqua all more aqua-y and lick-able


You sure you don't have that backwards? Glossy is worse outside. The glare makes working outdoors harder. Also, lights behind you in a room will cause glare, too. They've been using glossy screens on PC laptops for a while now, and I don't really care for them much.


----------



## fryke (May 27, 2006)

Glossy *IS* better outside. I have the MacBook now. The matte screens go _completely_ black outside if the sun's shining a little. With the glossy screen, there's _definitely_ more contrast, so I can still see black on white typing when the matte screen only shows me a general grey mish-mash. You only have to make sure that you don't sit in a way that the sun comes in directly from behind.


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2006)

I just got back from a short trip to my local Apple reseller. The first thing I noticed was a black MacBook sitting out in the center of the store. I've been wanting to play with a MacBook since they were released but never found the time to go down and actually touch one.

The very first thing I noticed is that when they say "wide screen" they mean "WIDE screen." In-fact it was a tad bit ugly it was so wide. I belive the model I was playing was a 2GHz model. I was expecting the glossy screen to be really bothersome, but to be completely honest I didn't even notice unless I looked really closely. The only difference between the regular screens and the glossy is the, well, glossy. Everything on the screen looked very bright and sleek, really smooth. It was a full lit room but I didn't pickup any reflections.

My conclusion of the glossy screen is that it's a great feature, everything was very vibrant and sleek. No complaints at all from me. *I also took a nice look at the glossy screen on the new MacBook Pro, same conclusion.

The keyboard was interesting. It looks like Apple is really moving for a change in design here because it was unlike anything I've ever seen on a laptop. It was awkward at first, but I got use to it quickly. Browsing around websites was a snap.

ALL in ALL, the only thing now stopping me from getting a MacBook is Adobe's lack of support for a universal creative studio. If I could get all the programs I need for the MacBook I'd even go far enough to take out an Apple Loan. It's an amazingly small, sleek, and powerful machine. I'd recommend it to anybody who's even remotely interested in one.


----------



## McSedgley (May 27, 2006)

I got the 2.0ghz white one on Wednesday.  Overall, really pleased with it. Keyboard is excellent, double finger scrolling has 'changed the way I use a computer' already.   It doesnt run that hot (I had a sony beast that used to bake), and is comfortable all night on your lap.

The screen is really bright - a bit jumpy perhaps compared to a powerbook, but a lot brighter.  Scrolling text on some sites, however 'disappears' until you are still again.  Quite like the glossy myself.

With the standard ram, CS2 does run, but indesign and illustrator are absolute dogs, and photohop is tedius too.  Maybe that will change when you max out the RAM, but they really are unuseable unless you are very patient. Quark (PowerPC 6.5) runs fine though.  Maybe CS1 would run better?  Office seems to cope OK, but I never do anything heavy with it anyway.  The included apps and universals that I have downloaded run very, very quickly indeed.  Judging by the universl apps, this is definitely the fastest mac ive used, and ive used all the PowerPC ones bar that G5 quad.  And its a laptop.  And its only £900.   Apple is really gloing for it with this machine - its an absolute bargain and very portable, very highly specced.

Would be interested to hear from anyone who is using CS1 or 2 on a new machine and has any speed issues/tips?


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2006)

I thought CS programs wouldn't run on the new intel universal machines at all? Was I mistaken? I've got CS1 and if it will run (I don't care how fast, as long as it runs) I'm definately going to get a MacBook.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 28, 2006)

yes, that was one of the first demos Jobs tested back in June, he built an entire King Kong movie poster with actions and it seemed pretty nippy, there was video tearing, but other'n that, it look fine.  CS2 is reportedly more resource hungry, and rosetta loves eating RAM, but just kit it out with 2gb ram and you should be fine until the CS3 comes out and it's universal.


----------



## fryke (May 28, 2006)

Adobe CS and CS 2 run beautifully, as long as you have enough RAM. They won't be as quick as on a PPC right now, but they _do_ work indeed.


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> Adobe CS and CS 2 run beautifully, as long as you have enough RAM. They won't be as quick as on a PPC right now, but they _do_ work indeed.



At least they'll be faster than the 500 MHz G3 I'm on now?


----------



## fryke (May 28, 2006)

I read somewhere that you'll get speed comparable to a 1.2 GHz G4, so, yes.


----------

